# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Thưởng thức cơm tấm Sài Gòn tại Hà Nội - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Bạn có thể cùng bạn bè, đồng nghiệp hay những người thân thưởng thức cơm tấm thơm nồng tại Cơm Tấm Xưa.*

Gạo tấm là kết tinh của hạt gạo. Phần mầm gạo chứa đầy dinh dưỡng này chính là phần quan trọng làm nên vị dẻo thơm đặc trưng của từng loại gạo khác nhau, tạo thành thứ cơm đặc trưng của Việt Nam - cơm tấm.



Cơm tấm tay cầm gà xào ngũ sắc.
Cơm tấm từ xưa đã là một món ăn mang đậm nét văn hóa của người dân Sài Gòn. Người ta bắt gặp nó ở khắp mọi nơi với những hương vị đặc trưng khác nhau, từ những quán ăn bình dân vỉa hè đến nhà hàng lịch sự. Cơm tấm dường như mang trọn nắng, gió và không khí của vùng đất miền Nam xa xôi. Người ta ví mang cơm tấm về Hà Nội cũng giống như mang hương vị của phở Hà Nội vào Sài Gòn. Nấu gạo tấm thế nào để tạo thành cơm tấm ngon là bí quyết riêng của từng người đầu bếp và bí quyết này tạo nên 50% thành công cho một nồi cơm tấm.



Cơm tấm tay cầm bò.
Bạn có thể cùng quây quần bên bạn bè, đồng nghiệp hay những người thân yêu trong gia đình để thưởng thức cơm tấm thơm nồng, quyện với vị chua ngọt từ dưa góp, củ cải, cà rốt và sườn chạo, sườn cốt lết... tại Cơm Tấm Xưa. Việc kết hợp cơm tấm Sài Gòn với cá kho giềng, cá kho chuối... Hà Nội sẽ là một trải nghiệm khó quên cho những ai từng thưởng thức.



Cơm tấm tay cầm hải sản.
Nhân dịp Quốc tế Phụ nữ 8/3, Cơm Tấm Xưa giảm giá 30% tất cả các buổi tối trong tuần từ nay đến 31/3.

_Địa chỉ Cơm tấm Xưa: 60 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Điện thoại: 04 6681 2219_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cơm tấm Xưa*


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## jhonnyboy

Chà nẫu ăn đúng là 1 nghệ thuật  :love struck: 
Nhìn ngon ghê

----------


## loplipop

oa SG ẩm thực thật là phong phú

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Cơm tấm tay cầm hải sản kìa 
Ngon quá

----------


## pigcute

Món cơm tấm hải sản coi bộ hấp dẫn ghê
Mình thử làm món này ở nhà xem có ngon k

----------


## khoan_gieng

Ơ Hoàn Kiếm à, khi nào phải đi đến đấy làm 1 bữa mới được

----------

